# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Q&A of ESO Sorcerer Build with Heavy Armor in Patch Notes v1.3.3

## junired

*Source from Q&A of ESO Sorcerer Build with Heavy Armor in Patch Notes v1.3.3*

We would continue to bring you the latest ESO guide in update 3. Do you like the our previous news about latest *ESO Dragonknight Build* with Two Handed and 7 heavy armors? Now this time we will share you the ESO Sorcerer build with Two Handed and *5 heavy armors* and *2 light armors* in update 3.

*Skills*
*
*Main-hand Weapon (Two Handed) 
Offhand Weapon (Restoration Staff) 

*Mundus Stone*: Choose *The Thief* increase your critical chance.
*Features*: For Armor, *Infused* for clothes, helmet and pants, others choose the *Divines*. For Weapon, choose *Ruby*.

*ESO Armor Sets*

Here we are choose these armor sets can craft by set crafting station.
5 items of *Night Mother*, critical attacks also reduce the targets Armor by 280 for 5 seconds.
3 items of *Hunding’s Rage*, adds 78 Max Stamina.

  

*Q&A for ESO Sorcerer Build*

*Q*: Why not choose 7 heavy armors like previous dragonknight build?
*A*: You should know the Dragonknight skill with DOT damage, but the Sorcerer does not. So your main output rely on *Mages' Wrath* early, using *Executioner* to behead when the target with low health. 5 items of heavy armors can make your Armor and Spell Resistance up to Max, so choose 2 light armors increases the output of Mages' Wrath.

*Q*: Why the armors sets still choose the Night Mother and Hunding's Rage?
*A*: This build would you do not lack the health, magicka and stamina with the passive skills of heavy armors and light armors. But you lack the *Spell Critical* and *Weapon Critical*, so these two armor sets will bring you nice benefit of spell critical and weapon critical. Of course, can make your Critical up to very considerable value with mundus stone the thief.

*Q*: How about the viability of this build?
*A:* *Critical Surge* with *Siphon Spirit* would bring you a lot of health recovery. *Ball of Lightning* + *Dark Conversion* has a nice escape effect if you want to run away in the battle.

*Q*: How about the output?
*A*: There are many Werewolf and Vampire in ESO PVP battlegrounds, *Evil Hunter* can make them takes damage maximize with *Mages' Wrath*. Using *Stampede* + *Executioner* to behead directly when the target with low health and no Magicka. So, the output of this build is very impressive.

*Q*: What is the advantages and disadvantages of this build?
*A*: Its advantages, high outbreak and strong survivability. And the disadvantages are no AOE skills, very weak in group battles.

----------


## Great Anomaly

Is there any way u could find or show me a new build for a caster sorc? ive pretty much swore against the op battlemage and im just wondering if i can be an effective caster now so i can actually play the game :/

----------

